# Der "was-ich-bis-vor-kurzem-nicht-gewusst-habe" Thread



## Ahramanyu (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community!

Nach dem Vorbild aus gewissen anderen Foren habe ich mich entschlossen, auch einmal so einen Thread zu eröffnen. Die Regeln sind ganz simpel: Einige von euch spielen schon recht lange, andere erst seit kurzem und haben hier und da mal etwas mitbekommen, wo sie einfach nur dachten "was, das geht?"
Mich würde interessieren, was es bei euch für Dinge waren, egal welcher Natur, so lange sie mit WoW zu tun haben. *g*

Hier meine erst kürzlich gemachten Erfahrungen:

- Es gibt einen Questgegenstand, der +5 Ausdauer bringt und mit dem Priesterbuff stackt (immer wieder holbar)
- Gezielter Schuss vom Jäger kann mit Charge unterbrochen werden
- Juwelenschleifer müssen nicht nach Exodar um Lehrling zu skillen!
- Durch das Passen auf sämmtliche Loots können auch die Raidteilnehmer looten, welche beim Kill des Bosses lebendig vor der Instanz standen

So, bin gespannt, was ihr so "urplötzlich" erfahren habt, was für viele doch als "selbstverständlich zu wissen" gehandelt wurde. =)


----------



## Nehar (3. Oktober 2008)

Das man nur 5 mal pro Stunde in eine Instanz kann und das wohl schon seit knapp 2 Jahren so ist oO. Hab ich beim power ziehen mit 3x EP Chars gemerkt und hat mich schlimm genervt^^

Und von einem Kollegen hab ich 10&#8364; bei einer Wette gewonnen, weil er nicht wusste das man sich als GRP für's AV anmelden kann und das obwohl wir am gleichen Tag mit WoW angefangen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fares75 (3. Oktober 2008)

Das man mit einem 70er Hexer der Gebrechen geskillt, viele mobs in einer low inze zudotet und kurz vor ihrem ableben aus der inze rennt.
So erhält der kleine Twink in der grp. volle EP. Als ob er sie alleine gekillt hätte.
Unglaublich schnelle Lvl Anstiege sind so gewährleistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (3. Oktober 2008)

es wird mit 3.0.2 ein emote /ohgott geben das im moment noch nicht implementiert ist.
es gibt auf dem realmpool schattenbrand sogar nach spieler die wissen worum es im AV geht und nicht nur zergen (400:0 gewonnen durch boss tot)


----------



## MarZ1 (3. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Das man nur 5 mal pro Stunde in eine Instanz kann und das wohl schon seit knapp 2 Jahren so ist oO. Hab ich beim power ziehen mit 3x EP Chars gemerkt und hat mich schlimm genervt^^



jo genau das hab ich vor 2 monaten auch zum ersten mal gesehen oO
wollt mir in uldaman in ödland das schild vom olaf holen mit meinem warri(10sec wie z.B. prist in luft gleiten)
tja und nach 5 mal den ersten boss legen hat ichs noch net und sehe diese meldung unten im chat fenster xD


----------



## Rolliphon (3. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> - Es gibt einen Questgegenstand, der +5 Ausdauer bringt und mit dem Priesterbuff stackt (immer wieder holbar)



hö ? kenne ich garnicht ^^ link pls =)

mh..ich hab letzdens gemerkt, dass man mit ingi sehr gut urluft farmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich beseitige mal das Offtopic und nun wieder weiter im Programm, bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## Peter@buffed (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Fares 75 nein das geht leider nich mehr is vor kurzem gepatcht bzw irgendwas hatt blizzard da gemacht geht nimma :/


----------



## Hasal (3. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Und von einem Kollegen hab ich 10€ bei einer Wette gewonnen, weil er nicht wusste das man sich als GRP für's AV anmelden kann und das obwohl wir am gleichen Tag mit WoW angefangen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wurde meines achtens auch mal eine Zeit lang rausgenommen und wurde dann wieder möglich gemacht.


----------



## MarZ1 (3. Oktober 2008)

da fällt mir noch was ein =) letztens...naja schon 3-4 monate her war ich sethek und hatte da 2 "neue"fähigkeiten von prist/hexer
einmal vom hexer das "höllenfeuer" noch NIE gesehen sonst machen die ja immer feuerregen als ae
und beim prist das massendispellen oder was das ist:/ noch nie drauf geachtet^^


----------



## Xyliandra (3. Oktober 2008)

ich war letztens entsetzt als ich gemerkt hab dass ich für meinen 19er pvp char auch das angel equip holen kann und dabei war ich entsetzt dass alle Elite mobs in Stranglethorn bis auf Bangalash bis zum Boden genervt wurden ............ ! Da ich n knappes Jahr pause hatte hab ich das net so mitgekriegt aber irgendwie scheint alles was mal Elite war nicht mehr Elite zu sein Oo der Riese in der Steppe wohl auch nicht mehr .... Schade sowas


----------



## airace (3. Oktober 2008)

ein bischen peinlich aber ich spielte 2,5 jahre WoW und hab erst vor ein paar wochen herrausgefunden das Dudus sich mit gestallten wandel aus CC befreien können... (ja ich bin stumpfer PvE spieler) 

mfg airace


----------



## Malleus (3. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> - Durch das Passen auf sämmtliche Loots können auch die Raidteilnehmer looten, welche beim Kill des Bosses lebendig vor der Instanz standen



bist du dir sicher ???

also bei uns konnten schon leute Azgalor nicht looten, weil sie bei den Teufelswachen standen und nicht 1 mal auf azgalor geschlagen haben und demnach der boss dann "grau" für sie war ^^



Hasal schrieb:


> Das wurde meines achtens auch mal eine Zeit lang rausgenommen und wurde dann wieder möglich gemacht.



jo genau 
wurd rausgenommen als man sich als 40er gruppe angemeldet hat und die avs in 10 minuten zu 0 gewonnen hat ^^
wurd dann unterbunden und dann irgendwann wieder eingebaut, aber diesmal mit der beschränkung das man als GRP nur gegen andere GRPs
in ein AV kommt, damit es fair bleibt


----------



## 69Anel69 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe erst vor kurzem bemerkt das Krieger auch Tanken können.


----------



## Magician.^ (3. Oktober 2008)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Das man mit einem 70er Hexer der Gebrechen geskillt, viele mobs in einer low inze zudotet und kurz vor ihrem ableben aus der inze rennt.
> So erhält der kleine Twink in der grp. volle EP. Als ob er sie alleine gekillt hätte.
> Unglaublich schnelle Lvl Anstiege sind so gewährleistet
> 
> ...




:O

Muss ich gleich mal mit ausprobieren "Werbt ein Freund Aktion" ftw   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyxon (3. Oktober 2008)

Magician.^ schrieb:


> :O
> 
> Muss ich gleich mal mit ausprobieren "Werbt ein Freund Aktion" ftw
> 
> ...



Das geht glaube ich nicht mehr =(


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (3. Oktober 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Ich habe erst vor kurzem bemerkt das Krieger auch Tanken können.



...yo war mir ein Vergnügen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab erst vor kurzem ne seltsamme Quest in Azshara an der Küste entdeckt wo man ne Crew vor den Nagas beschützen musst, aber da die q verbuggt ist klappt das nicht so mit der Folgequest und man wiederholt immer wieder dieselbe Q....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das suckt...


----------



## Berzerka (3. Oktober 2008)

mir ist neulich, als ich mir wotlk zusammen mit ner gamecard fürn wiedereinstieg bestellt hab, aufgefallen, dass die gamecards bei amazon nicht in dvd-hüllen, sondern in viel schmaleren hüllen verpackt sind (und außerdem nur 24&#8364; kosten^^)


----------



## Reo_MC (3. Oktober 2008)

paladine haben ein riesen ego und ''können'' pullen & tanken!
meine güte hab ich gelacht als er gesagt hat dass er das machen will^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: es war ein vergelter^^ das ist der witz dran und ich hab ihn vergessen^^ typisch me


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (3. Oktober 2008)

> mir ist neulich, als ich mir wotlk zusammen mit ner gamecard fürn wiedereinstieg bestellt hab, aufgefallen, dass die gamecards bei amazon nicht in dvd-hüllen, sondern in viel schmaleren hüllen verpackt sind (und außerdem nur 24€ kosten^^)



ne das sind die neuen Hüllen ist normal....


----------



## ---Neo--- (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab erst vor ein paar Monaten gemerkt das ein Priester mit dem AE-Dispell ne Palabubble disspellen kann.


----------



## jolk (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe bis vor kurzem nicht gewusst,dass es im Arathihochland an der Südküste Quests gibt ::: http://wow.buffed.de/?n=2610


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

man kann in dm mit nem schlachtzug aus 10 leuten rein


----------



## Berzerka (3. Oktober 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> ne das sind die neuen Hüllen ist normal....



ahso das wusste ich nicht. spiele seit mai nicht mehr


----------



## Veldes (3. Oktober 2008)

ich wusste bis vor 2 wochen nicht, dass ich mich zu hdz porten kann xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und mich hat gewundert, dass shadow destro hexer (wie ich *g*) mit (sehr) gutem equip und raidbufft crits bis zu 12k machen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathmagier (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> man kann in dm mit nem schlachtzug aus 10 leuten rein



dan bekommt man aber viel weniger ep und kann seine quests nicht abschliessen


----------



## 69Anel69 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich wusste bis heute nicht das Blizzard WoW gemacht hat.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. Oktober 2008)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Das man mit einem 70er Hexer der Gebrechen geskillt, viele mobs in einer low inze zudotet und kurz vor ihrem ableben aus der inze rennt.
> So erhält der kleine Twink in der grp. volle EP. Als ob er sie alleine gekillt hätte.
> Unglaublich schnelle Lvl Anstiege sind so gewährleistet
> 
> ...


uiiihh das ist cool gleich mal nen twink anfangen und nen dotlock finden der mich inzen zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (3. Oktober 2008)

habe erst kürzlich erfahren, dass mit jedem parieren der schlagtimer zurückgesetzt wird - noch ne wichtige info, vorallem für pvp-warris und die nahkämpfer bei encounter^^

also vorsicht nahkämpfer - ihr könntet schuld sein, dass der tank umfällt, wenn ihr den encounter von vorne haut ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Oktober 2008)

Rolliphon schrieb:


> hö ? kenne ich garnicht ^^ link pls =)


Es handelt sich dabei um eine Questbelohnung aus folgender Quest: http://wow.buffed.de/?q=9641




Malleus schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher ???
> 
> also bei uns konnten schon leute Azgalor nicht looten, weil sie bei den Teufelswachen standen und nicht 1 mal auf azgalor geschlagen haben und demnach der boss dann "grau" für sie war ^^


Azgalor ist sowieso ein Ausnahmefall. Ihr müsst eure Leute mindestens einmal in den Kampf mit ihm bringen, sonst können sie das Looten auch beim Passen aller Raidteilnehmer vergessen.
Meine Erkenntnis kam mir vor kurzem, als bei einem Onyraid 2 der Teilnehmer irgendwann starben, den Geist frei ließen und reinliefen. Wir legten den Boss dennoch, passten auf die komplette Beute und Tada - die Beiden konnten looten.


----------



## UpSiNd (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab bis vor kurzem (naja ist ca. 1 Monat her) nicht gewusst, dass man Edelsteine einer beliebigen Farbe in jeden Sockel reintun kann. Hab mich vorher immer gewundert wie die Leute den Sockelbonus nicht hinbekommen.

roter Sockel -> roter Stein
blauer Sockel -> blauer stein
gelber Sockel -> gelber Stein

Ist doch klar oder?! *g*


----------



## Arkoras (3. Oktober 2008)

Das man die Farben der Chats ändern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (3. Oktober 2008)

@Ahramanyu du spielst nich zufälligigerweise auf Blackrock oder? Weil ich war da neulich in nem Onyraid wo jmd stur behauptet hat,dass die Leute, die gestorben sind und dann wieder reingelaufen sind, nicht looten können. Aber nachdem sie eines besseren belehrt wurde erstaun war.


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Oktober 2008)

Nein, ich spiele auf Kel'Thuzad und war mir eigentlich während des Onyraids recht sicher, dass es geht - hatte bisher nur noch keine Möglichkeit es auszuprobieren, nun habe ich den Beweiß. *g*

Ach ja, noch etwas, was mir einfällt:

- Es gibt bei Archimonde Stellen an den Bäumen, an denen mach sich selbst "feststecken" kann und beim Fear nicht durch die Gegend rennen muss


----------



## DreiHaare (3. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> jo genau
> wurd rausgenommen als man sich als 40er gruppe angemeldet hat und die avs in 10 minuten zu 0 gewonnen hat ^^
> wurd dann unterbunden und dann irgendwann wieder eingebaut, aber diesmal mit der beschränkung das man als GRP nur gegen andere GRPs
> in ein AV kommt, damit es fair bleibt



Dann frage ich mich doch, warum man immer und immer wieder auf eine Dethecus Schlachtgruppe trifft. Es ist der Horde nach wie vor möglich, sich als Schlachtgruppe für AV anzumelden und sie tun es auch ausgiebig. Nicht selten geht die Ally mit Null Ehre raus.


----------



## Fleischermeister (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab bis Level 30 oder 35 nicht gewusst das es Buffed gibt 
Und bis Level 40 nicht gewusst was ein Skilltree ist
Und bis vorgestern nicht, das Trefferwertung doch wichtig ist als DD


----------



## Kujon (3. Oktober 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich doch, warum man immer und immer wieder auf eine Dethecus Schlachtgruppe trifft. Es ist der Horde nach wie vor möglich, sich als Schlachtgruppe für AV anzumelden und sie tun es auch ausgiebig. Nicht selten geht die Ally mit Null Ehre raus.



das ist ein addon, dass die anmeldungen gleichzeitig raushaut - müssen nur alle drauf haben und das fenster vom anmelder öffnen. der rest macht der raidleader. funktioniert aber nicht immer...

würde theoretisch auch ohne addon gehen, da der zeitpunkt der anmeldung massgebend für die gruppenzusammenstellung ist.

EDIT: blizz weiss das übrigens und sie verbieten es nicht.


----------



## Mindphlux (3. Oktober 2008)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> paladine haben ein riesen ego und ''können'' pullen & tanken!
> meine güte hab ich gelacht als er gesagt hat dass er das machen will^^
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist daran so lustig? Ich hab mit meinem Vergelter durchaus auch schon mal nen Boss getankt...


----------



## Nimophelio (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich wusste bis gestern net das ich mit einem vollkommen blau equipten 70er Dudu doppelt soviel heile wie mit nem Full T6 Dudu auf nem Priv Server xP


----------



## Valnar93 (3. Oktober 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Ich habe erst vor kurzem bemerkt das Krieger auch Tanken können.



toll..>.>

Ich habe erst vor ein paar Wochen ( ich spiele Hexer schon fast ein Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gemerkt, dass "Verbannen" nicht nur in Instanzen nützlich ist, sondern ich damit auch im PvP Hexer und Magierpets bannen kann xD

Jetzt gehts i-wie mehr ab gegen diese üblen Gesellen^^


----------



## Kronas (3. Oktober 2008)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> paladine haben ein riesen ego und ''können'' pullen & tanken!
> meine güte hab ich gelacht als er gesagt hat dass er das machen will^^
> 
> 
> ...


ot:
warum die davidskinder von goldhain? das isn pentagramm immernoch (in deiner sig)

btt:
erst vor 4 tagen das man als schurke einen giftskill braucht um neue gifte zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (3. Oktober 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> toll..>.>
> 
> Ich habe erst vor ein paar Wochen ( ich spiele Hexer schon fast ein Jahr
> 
> ...




hehe soll ich dir was sagen? du kannst sogar dudus in baumgestalt bannen^^


----------



## Rantja (3. Oktober 2008)

Habe nach knapp 3 Jahren Spielzeit herausbekommen, daß, wenn man Alt beim Händler gedrückt hält, einen kompletten Stack von dem betreffenden Item erhält...

Ausserdem hat meine Jägerin in UBRS gelernt, daß sie ihr Pet auch ganz einfach via "Dismiss Pet" wegschicken kann, zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich sie schon ein halbes Jahr gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (3. Oktober 2008)

Dass es ein paar Mobs in Krypta hero gibt, die einen 18k Schattenschock machen, wenn sie zu lange leben o.0


----------



## Valnar93 (3. Oktober 2008)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> hehe soll ich dir was sagen? du kannst sogar dudus in baumgestalt bannen^^



Das is jetz n Scherz oder oo ?


----------



## Astiria (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch Omen der Klarsicht bei meinem Dudu geskillt... er ist Heiler XD 

Ich setze ja gerne meine Hots wie Verjüngerung auf meine Mitstreiter in Instanzen und wunderte mich wieso da nur so 12 Heilung pro Sekunde kommt auf LVL 70 versteht sich. Hab schon voll auf Blizzard gekotzt, warum die nach 2 Monaten immer noch den Bugg nicht behoben haben (is mir nach nem Patch aufgefallen) und hab dann irgendwann gemerkt, das ich Verjüngerung Rang 1 im Interface hatte.

Vorallem hatte ich das einigen meiner Leute erzählt das da nur so wenig Heilung kommt, keiner kam auf die Idee mich mal auf den Rang aufmerksam zumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Laufe der 3 Jahre die ich nun schon spiele, sind mir immer wieder so Sachen passiert und lerne heute noch Neues!

so long Astiria


----------



## Rantja (3. Oktober 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Das is jetz n Scherz oder oo ?



Nein, geht tatsächlich, auch so eine Sache, die ich erst ein bis zwei Montate weiß =)


----------



## Valnar93 (3. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Nein, geht tatsächlich, auch so eine Sache, die ich erst ein bis zwei Montate weiß =)



Wie geil ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke^^

Ou noch etwas..

Zwar wusste ich das schon länger, aber hab erst vor kurzem rausgefunden, dass man die Leute UNGLAUBLICH nerven kann, indem man ihnen sagt, sie sollen das * emote * /ausgang oder /quit einmal benutzen... ZACK sindse ausm Wow draussen^^


----------



## Sarcz (3. Oktober 2008)

> Habe nach knapp 3 Jahren Spielzeit herausbekommen, daß, wenn man Alt beim Händler gedrückt hält, einen kompletten Stack von dem betreffenden Item erhält...


das hab ich bis vor 30 sekunden nicht gewusst.


----------



## Ilunadin (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich wusste bis vor kurzem nicht,dass  es in Garadar einen Portallehrer für Magier gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und auch wusste ich nicht,dass es so viele Druiden gibt,die nicht wissen, dass ein Jäger sie  in Furcht versetzen kann.


----------



## Ours (3. Oktober 2008)

> also vorsicht nahkämpfer - ihr könntet schuld sein, dass der tank umfällt, wenn ihr den encounter von vorne haut ^^



soweit ich weiß ist das bei mobs nicht der fall, dass der schlagtimer zurückgsetzt wird 
als ich mit meinem pala gelevelt hab schien es jedenfalls so, dass wenn der mob pariert er genauso fix angreift
allerdings isses echt nice beim solo mob kloppen ne gute parierwertung zu haben weil es besonders mitm pala einfach geil kommt 2 mla hintereinander 200% waffenschaden zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splendid (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn der Ruhestein mal wieder Abklingzeit hat, lädt man einfach jemanden aus der Gilde in eine Gruppe ein, geht in eine beliebige Instanz und verlässt die Gruppe.
Man wird daraufhin automatisch in seinen Heimatort geportet, trotz CD


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2008)

Splendid schrieb:


> Wenn der Ruhestein mal wieder Abklingzeit hat, lädt man einfach jemanden aus der Gilde in eine Gruppe ein, geht in eine beliebige Instanz und verlässt die Gruppe.
> Man wird daraufhin automatisch in seinen Heimatort geportet, trotz CD


Der Ruhestein ist dann aber wieder auf 60min cd.


----------



## GermanTrasheR (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab mit nem Kumpel vor kurzem in Strat die Flöte gefarmt, rein raus reset usw. nach dem 5. Mal gings nicht mehr habe ich bis dato nicht gewusst. (Ka obs schon jemand geschrieben hat, habe die kommis nur überflogen).


----------



## Stüssy (3. Oktober 2008)

hab lettzens erst gemerkt das man wenn man auf escape geht die hotkeys ändern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab das vorher mit addons iwie gemacht oO

und das wenn man elexier spezi ist das flasks auch proccn könen lawl


----------



## Ollimua (3. Oktober 2008)

UpSiNd schrieb:


> Ich hab bis vor kurzem (naja ist ca. 1 Monat her) nicht gewusst, dass man Edelsteine einer beliebigen Farbe in jeden Sockel reintun kann. Hab mich vorher immer gewundert wie die Leute den Sockelbonus nicht hinbekommen.



WTF? Danke für den tipp


----------



## cridi (3. Oktober 2008)

bis vor kurzen habe ich nicht gewusst was Treferpunkte sind ich dachte immre das hat was mit der trefferwertung zu tun hat ^^ war dann auch immer verwundert wieso im charakter fenster man nie nachlesen konnnte wo die trefferpunkte stehn ...
und dachte immer das HP heal points heisst xD.
jetzt weis ichs
gruss


----------



## derwaynezz (3. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Nach dem Vorbild aus gewissen anderen Foren habe ich mich entschlossen, auch einmal so einen Thread zu eröffnen. Die Regeln sind ganz simpel: Einige von euch spielen schon recht lange, andere erst seit kurzem und haben hier und da mal etwas mitbekommen, wo sie einfach nur dachten "was, das geht?"
> Mich würde interessieren, was es bei euch für Dinge waren, egal welcher Natur, so lange sie mit WoW zu tun haben. *g*
> ...


ja ne is klar


----------



## Nightwraith (3. Oktober 2008)

hab meinem RL-Kumpel (Mage auf BT-Niveau) derletzt gezeigt dass Blizz vor ner Weile das Portal nach Stonard eingeführt hat..
und ich muss immer wieder Leuten erklären was ein RFG-Port is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geht mir hier auf Buffed aber immer wieder so dass ich Aha-Erlebnisse habe, obwohl ich mich für recht informiert halte..
allein in dem Thread hier.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (3. Oktober 2008)

derwaynezz schrieb:


> ja ne is klar



ja, eig schon...du weisst schon dass mods nur Wahres rauslassen? noob

Endlich ein fullquoter!
unter 1 satz ist kein fullqoute!
fmp
feed mah pet!!!


----------



## Galbadia (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich wusste bis vor kurzem nicht, das man in der Baumgesalt von Dudus keine " Heilende Berührung" benutzen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (3. Oktober 2008)

Das ich Infight meine Waffe wechseln kann... *g* das mir als Feral +1000 Heal verschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht warum ich nie drauf gekomm bin...


----------



## Toraka' (3. Oktober 2008)

vll weil du dachtest gilt für eq also auch für waffe.
eine "Entdeckung" von mir:
neulich beim kara raiden
Testserver
ort: aran
Kitty iz hungry...
Aran liegt, dammeter
...
5. ich (700)
...
Schlachtzug: Ey, wieso mach ich sowenig dmg? *inventar nach elixieren und buffood durchsuch*
...*dämmer* Schlachtzug: *fragend* öhm, wieso liegt denn meine Waffe im inventar? vielleicht weil mir niemand gesagt hat dass ich immer noch mit dem BRAUFESTKRUG rumrenne?
TS: Alles zerreisst sich...


----------



## Serenas (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab bis vor 2 monaten nicht gewusst das man im Sitzen, Knien und selbst im Liegen angeln kann.
Und ich spiele jetzt schon 3 Jahre. (Zufall)

Als Tip: Wenn man sich ab und zu die offi. Patchnotes oder einfach den Tooltip eines
Zaubers durchliest findet man meißt nützliches über die Spielmechanik heraus.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (3. Oktober 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> habe erst kürzlich erfahren, dass mit jedem parieren der schlagtimer zurückgesetzt wird - noch ne wichtige info, vorallem für pvp-warris und die nahkämpfer bei encounter^^
> 
> also vorsicht nahkämpfer - ihr könntet schuld sein, dass der tank umfällt, wenn ihr den encounter von vorne haut ^^



ich glaub du bringst da 2 sachen durcheinander, es gibt Bosse die eine art Schlaghagel bekommen wenn parriert wird, aber das was du am anfang geschrieben hast ist etwas anderes, sagen wir mal du benützt ne waffe die 3 sekunden schlagzeit hat, du stehst 2 sekunden da, dann schlägt dich jemand, du parrierst, dann stehst du nochmal 3 sekunden da, also 5 sekunden bis zum nächsten Schlag


----------



## Toraka' (3. Oktober 2008)

das geht? ich dachte geht nur mit dem TCG stuhl.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab erst kürzlich herrausgefunden das man auf bereits gesockelte Edelsteine neue drauf setzen kann! Also neu Sockel! Die alten sind dann natürlich weg!


----------



## Blumentau (3. Oktober 2008)

Sehr interessante Sachen hier.

Mir fällt leider mom nichts ein -.-




P.S.: Die kleinen in der Signatur haben Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiroht (3. Oktober 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Ich hab bis vor 2 monaten nicht gewusst das man im Sitzen, Knien und selbst im Liegen angeln kann.
> Und ich spiele jetzt schon 3 Jahre. (Zufall)
> 
> Als Tip: Wenn man sich ab und zu die offi. Patchnotes durchliest oder einfach den Tooltip eines
> Zaubers durchliest findet man meißt nützliches über die Spielmechanik raus.




Das hab ich auch erst letztens rausgefunden


----------



## Serenas (3. Oktober 2008)

Tiroht schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch erst letztens rausgefunden



Ich vermute fast es ist erst möglich seit dem der Angelstuhl implementiert wurde,
da sitzt man ja auch drauf.


----------



## matth3s (3. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Habe nach knapp 3 Jahren Spielzeit herausbekommen, daß, wenn man Alt beim Händler gedrückt hält, einen kompletten Stack von dem betreffenden Item erhält...
> 
> Ausserdem hat meine Jägerin in UBRS gelernt, daß sie ihr Pet auch ganz einfach via "Dismiss Pet" wegschicken kann, zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich sie schon ein halbes Jahr gespielt
> 
> ...



gut zu wissen danke.

mit fällt grad nix ein.


----------



## Verdamnislord (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab rausgefunden das mein Warlock auch Druiden in Baumgestalt(Healer Skillung) "Verbannen" kan. Das ist sehr witzig und nützlich im PvP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab rausgefunden als ich ein duell gegen mein Freund(Heal Dudu) gemacht habe, bin da ausversehen auf Verbannen knopf gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyliandra (3. Oktober 2008)

Veldes schrieb:


> ich wusste bis vor 2 wochen nicht, dass ich mich zu hdz porten kann xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wtf von wo aus kann man sich da porten ?Oo


----------



## delepis (3. Oktober 2008)

taverne weltenend


----------



## refra (3. Oktober 2008)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> wtf von wo aus kann man sich da porten ?Oo


mir respektvollem ruf bei den hütern der zeit in dem gasthaus weltenend in shatt kannst dort mit einer von denen reden
 edith:mist war wer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyliandra (3. Oktober 2008)

krass danke , das mit der resto form und heilende berührung musste ich letztes mal auc hrausfinden -.- das war ein mis kann ich euch sagen


----------



## Thorat (3. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> also bei uns konnten schon leute Azgalor nicht looten, weil sie bei den Teufelswachen standen und nicht 1 mal auf azgalor geschlagen haben und demnach der boss dann "grau" für sie war ^^
> Ich hab bei Azgalor (eigtl. bei jedem Boss) auch kein DMG gemacht und kann trozdem looten... Ich bin heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe bis vork kurzem nicht gewusst, das man auf pve Serfer Ally- und Hordi-charaktere haben kann.

Spiele schon seit mehr als 2 Jahre auf nem PvP-Server


----------



## Nebola (3. Oktober 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Azgalor (eigtl. bei jedem Boss) auch kein DMG gemacht und kann trozdem looten... Ich bin heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ach welch ein Wunder da du deine Leute heilst und so ins Kampf geschehen eingreifst.


----------



## Demitrie (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele seit wow auf dem markt ist und habe erst vor 2 tagen erfahren das mann ein Huhn als pet bekommen kann für eine versteckte quest in Westfall . Meine gildenkolegen habe mich natürlich ausgelacht weill sie es schon kannten :-/


----------



## Alfadas (3. Oktober 2008)

Bei mehreren Heildruiden im Raid wirkt "Rasche Heilung" manchmal auf die Hot's der anderen Druiden.


----------



## Aitaro (3. Oktober 2008)

mein jäger war schon einige zeit auf 70.. fast full s1 equiped damals.. war mit meinem dudu lvl 26 in warsong und wurde immer von andern jägern gefeart.. da hab ich erstmals rausgefunden das jäger mit wildtier ängstigen dudus in  bären und katzen gestalt fearen kann ^^

das mein magier sich mit blinzeln ausm stun vom schurken befreien kann ( tooltips lesen ftw >_> )


----------



## Twixst (4. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jetzt nichts ob es schon genannt wurde, aber wusstet ihr schon, dass man den Charakter durch Klicken auf den Boden bewegen kann? Kann man unter den Interface Optionen einstellen. (Genauer unter Maus)


----------



## Delwod (4. Oktober 2008)

Das man nicht nur die pferde in wald von elwin kaufen kann sondern zb in denn verwüsteten landen (alli stüzzpunkt) andere pferde beckommt!


----------



## Disasterpiece (4. Oktober 2008)

Das man für Giftebrauen erst die die Schurken qs machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixler (4. Oktober 2008)

ALs ich mich mal ins wow-pvp getümmel gestürzt hatte, musste ich voller entsetzen feststellen, das priester durch massenbannung in der lage sind mich aus meinem schönen eisblock zu zaubern. Das war mal was als ich mitten im bg wieder angrewifbar war -.-                           .... scheiß pvp ^^


----------



## Myrtha (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen rausgefunden das meine Druidin in Fluggestalt auch landen kann ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiteri (5. Oktober 2008)

ich habe bis vor ein paar minuten ne menge nicht gewusst was hier in diesem thread steht

vorhin beim raid gelernt das verzauberungen aufem dudu stab wie mungo nichts bringen


----------



## -Zirâ- (6. Oktober 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> ich habe bis vor ein paar minuten ne menge nicht gewusst was hier in diesem thread steht







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GÖTTERDÄMMERUNG 77 (9. Oktober 2008)

@ TE 

Ich hab bis eben nicht gewusst, das es durchaus hübsche Buffed Moderatorinnen gibt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seltsam (10. Oktober 2008)

Spiele seid dem WoW start und wußte bis heute nicht wie eine Raidinstanze von innen aussieht. Naja heute war ich auch nur drinne um ein Tier zu zähmen (ohne Riad).

PS: Die Eier sind tot!


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (10. Oktober 2008)

Im Vorgebirge nahe der Zwergenfestung am Strand befindet sich ein Grab eines "Anthony irgendwas Stark"
Entweder war das n Blizz-Mitarbeiter oder die meinen Tony Stark aka IronMan


----------



## Tortura (10. Oktober 2008)

Hab vor kurzem rausgefunden das illidan, 
vor kurzem eine Gleve für mich hatte nur ich sie wegen dem 
DKP fritzen ned bekommen habe der mich mit einem anderen in den
dkp geboten verwechselt hatte o.O 

Meine gleve =(((( 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG.Torturaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Hab vor kurzem auch ned dran geglaubt das es so
hübsche mädels als mods sonstwo gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aspart (10. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> man kann in dm mit nem schlachtzug aus 10 leuten rein




Nein das geht nicht mehr. 5 Mann inis kann man nur noch zu 5 besuchen. Sagte mir ein GM nach einem derartigen versuch in einer anderen ini!


----------



## Panta1989 (10. Oktober 2008)

habe herrausgefunden das man in der kriegshymnenschlucht auf horde seite in die wand gefeart werden kann und mann ned mehr rauskommt


----------



## Syrda (10. Oktober 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> > habe erst kürzlich erfahren, dass mit jedem parieren der schlagtimer zurückgesetzt wird - noch ne wichtige info, vorallem für pvp-warris und die nahkämpfer bei encounter^^
> >
> > also vorsicht nahkämpfer - ihr könntet schuld sein, dass der tank umfällt, wenn ihr den encounter von vorne haut ^^
> 
> ...


Nein, bringt er nicht, auch wenn die Aussage nicht ganz korrekt ist. Das Phänomen nennt sich "Parryhaste" und sollte jedem Tank ab T5 aufwärts ein Begriff sein, sonst kann es passieren, dass er mal sehr schnell umkippt. Meinen Nachforschungen nach (muss nicht 100 pro stimmen) tritt Parryhaste im PvE wie im PvP auf und zwar, wie bereits beschrieben, immer dann, wenn ein Angriff pariert wird. Danach bekommt derjenige, der pariert hat einmalig einen Abzug von grob einer Sekunde auf seinen Swingtimer, er schlägt also schneller zu. Also Tanks, stellt eure Melee DDs nach hinten und besorgt euch etwas Expertise/Waffenkunde!

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich wusste bis vor (relativ) kurzer Zeit nicht, dass man sich beispielsweise im Sitzen drehen (Linke Maustaste und A / D fürs Drehen gedrückt halten, dann kurz Springen und kurz nach der Landung X drücken und gedrückt halten, klingt nach Verrenkung und erfordert etwas Timing aber mit Übung geht's) kann oder dass auch manche Flug-Mounts eine Spezial-Animation haben, wie die Landmounts wenn man beim Stehen Leertaste dürckt. Diese kann man über "/mountspecial" (ohne Anführungszeichen) abrufen. Das funktioniert nicht bei allen, aber beispielsweise bei der Druiden-Flugform oder dem Netherdrachen.


Auch wenn das vielleicht zu weit geht: Ich habe gestern gelesen, dass anscheinend eine dritte Schwierigkeitsstufe für Instanzen geplant ist. Dieser wird dann "episch"er Schwierigkeitsgrad heißen. Wer's nicht glaubt kann gerne mal das Folgende in seinen Chat eingeben:
/script SetDungeonDifficulty(3)
Rückgängig macht man das entweder über den gleichen Command nur mit 1 (für Normal) oder 2 (für Heroic) am Ende oder aber über das normale dropdown Menü.


----------



## Darkdamien (10. Oktober 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ich wusste bis vor kurzem nicht,dass  es in Garadar einen Portallehrer für Magier gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibt es laut buffed nicht... wo soll der stehn und für was sollte der gut sein? ^^
weis jemand sicher ob es den gibt?


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Oktober 2008)

GÖTTERDÄMMERUNG schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Ich hab bis eben nicht gewusst, das es durchaus hübsche Buffed Moderatorinnen gibt.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Kompliment
*durch mein lockiges Haar streichel*


----------



## Luemmler (10. Oktober 2008)

Spiele seit Febraur und mein Mage ist gestern 67 geworden.

Ich dachte ich habe alle Portale und wollten gestern HDZ gehen da meinte einer porte Dich doch nach Theramore
ist dann kürzer nach Tanaris...

Ich mir nur gedacht hääää, wie soll ich ein Portal nach Theramore machen das geht doch gar ned bis ich 
dann über Eisenschmiede ==> Menethil ==> Theramore im Turm stehe und einen Portallehrer erblicke.

Seit gestern kann ich nu auch ein Portal nach Theramore machen, DANKE !

Grüsse

Luemmler

PS: Wenn das Bild der Moderatorin wirklich echt ist dann zieh ich meinen Hut... Hübsch und süss schaut die aus...
bin 34, vermögend, zocke Wow, fahre Porsche... Interesse ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (10. Oktober 2008)

ich hab vor kurzem erst bemerkt das man in rote sockel auch blaue steine usw reinmachen kann ^^

hab da immer voll drauf geachtet das auch der richtige stein mit der richtigen farbe drinn is XD


----------



## Toyuki (10. Oktober 2008)

- das Krieger mit skill genauso gut 4-8mobs tanken können wie pala's
- das Carcharoth so unglaublich sexy ist
- das man kein dispeller für die maid braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- das selbst t6ler zu dumm sind um beim Flammenkranz stehen zubleiben

(Ps: wer die versteckte Ironie findet darf sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Jibrilak (10. Oktober 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Ich hab bis vor 2 monaten nicht gewusst das man im Sitzen, Knien und selbst im Liegen angeln kann.
> Und ich spiele jetzt schon 3 Jahre. (Zufall)
> 
> Als Tip: Wenn man sich ab und zu die offi. Patchnotes oder einfach den Tooltip eines
> Zaubers durchliest findet man meißt nützliches über die Spielmechanik heraus.



das hab ich auch letztens erst bemerkt obwohl ich seit 3 jahren angel
das man im liegen angeln kann wusste ich aber nicht...gleich ma ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (10. Oktober 2008)

Nach 5 lvl 70 Chars weiss ich erst seit neustem:

- Wie man eine Ini "zurücksetzt"
- Das "Wildtier ängstigen" des Jägers auch bei Druiden in Tierform geht
- Wozu die Gaswolken in der Scherbenwelt gut sind (letzter Twink ist jetzt Ingi)


----------



## Nordur (10. Oktober 2008)

Dass man Aktionsleisten einstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  musste bisher immer am Balken hoch und runter klicken


----------



## Shamanpower (10. Oktober 2008)

Dass Donnernde Stösse aus dem Verstärkerbaum mit Wotlk auch für spells gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<(freut sich dass er endlich verstärkerbaum für die letzten punkte skillen darf) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tortura (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Nordur 

Bis zu welchem lvl hast du dess den gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab des bis lvl 25 oda so ned bemerkt das das geht loelz


----------



## Nordur (10. Oktober 2008)

Tortura schrieb:


> @ Nordur
> 
> Bis zu welchem lvl hast du dess den gemacht
> 
> ...



70  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallana (10. Oktober 2008)

Das man nur 5x Pro Stunde in ne Ini kann wusst ich schon lange,
das dieser Counter aber auf den Account und net auf den Char geht war mir bis letzte Woche unbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kumpel zieht n Twink durch ne kleine low Inst - bis eben zu viele Instanzen und so
Dann wechsel auf Main Char wegen 25er Raid - und kommt net in die Inst (Mit dem Anderen Char)

War mir auch neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ktown (10. Oktober 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich hab vor kurzem erst bemerkt das man in rote sockel auch blaue steine usw reinmachen kann ^^
> 
> hab da immer voll drauf geachtet das auch der richtige stein mit der richtigen farbe drinn is XD



Bitte sagt jetzt dass das net war ist...bitte bitte bitte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab bis vor kurzem net gewusst, dass beim Einloggen beim Passwort Groß- und Kleinschreibung total egal ist...


----------



## Torglosch (10. Oktober 2008)

Syrda schrieb:


> ... Viel Text...
> Danach bekommt derjenige, der pariert hat einmalig einen Abzug von grob einer Sekunde auf seinen Swingtimer, er schlägt also schneller zu. Also Tanks, stellt eure Melee DDs nach hinten und besorgt euch etwas Expertise/Waffenkunde!



So grad nochmal zum wiederholen das auch der letzte Schurke und Fury es verstanden hat und vielleicht endlich mal nicht jeden einzeln darauf ansprechen muss (wenn er nicht grad Dolchschurke ist, die stehen ja eh hinten)


Habe aber sonst auch schon ein oder zwei dinge gefunden hier im Topic die ich auch noch nicht wusste.


Mein Größtes AHA erlebniss war als ich mit Level 40 das Auktionshaus entdeckt habe und nun endlich wusste warum die anderen sich ihr Mount leisten können und mir dannach sogar noch Gold leihen.


----------



## Morphes (10. Oktober 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist Hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Das man für Kara son ollen Schlüssel brauch


----------



## Creciente (10. Oktober 2008)

..das Druiden im PVP als "ungültiges Ziel" bei Gedankenkontolle nicht übernommen werden können.
Nerft unheimlich.
Massdispell zwar Eisblock/Bubble entfernen aber in diesem Cast keine weiteren Buffs des Ziels entfernen können solange Eisblock/Bubble aktiv ist. (Imune)
WoW-Forenflames immer unfreundlicher werden und sich keiner die Mühe macht einen Thread bis zum Ende zu lesen -> daher wäre mal eine Zusammenfassung der "Hab ich noch nicht gewusst" - Tipps durch die TE am Anfang des Threads sinnvoll.

Gruß Creci


----------



## Creciente (10. Oktober 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> das ist Hart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der ist Bestandteil einer Prequest die früher erforderlich war um überhaupt in die Instanz zu kommen (Ähnlich dem Drachenfeueramulett für Onyxia).
Inzwischen wurde das aber soweit generft, dass nur noch jemand aufschließen muss. Dann kann jeder rein rennen.
Was ich nicht getestet habe ist ob man als Geist (in einer Schlachtgruppe sein - draussen sterben - in die Instanz laufen) rein kommt.

Gruß Creci


----------



## Lakor (10. Oktober 2008)

Dass in der Hütte in Zul Aman wo der Quest Troll gefangen ist obendrauf eine Truhe ist die vorzugsweise Leute aufmachen sollten die das erstemal da sind. So ist es auch mir passiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (10. Oktober 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Dass in der Hütte in Zul Aman wo der Quest Troll gefangen ist obendrauf eine Truhe ist die vorzugsweise Leute aufmachen sollten die das erstemal da sind. So ist es auch mir passiert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wat? sach ma Genaueres


----------



## Mightymagic (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> - Es gibt bei Archimonde Stellen an den Bäumen, an denen mach sich selbst "feststecken" kann und beim Fear nicht durch die Gegend rennen muss



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Genau wie bei Gruul. Aber gibts sowas wie die GruulMap (Addon btw) um die Stellen ausfindig zu machen?!


----------



## Lakor (10. Oktober 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> wat? sach ma Genaueres



Das war Ironie. Das gehörte damals zu der Kategorie: "Erzählen wir doch mal den dummen Leuten die hier das erste mal sind dass da oben eine Kiste ist und kein Böse Troll der dir nach 2 Schlägen das Leben aushaucht". 

Die Hütte befindet sich am See vom dritten zum vierten Boss. Der Quest Mob steht so gesehen auf der zweiten Etage die "KISTE" (ZWINKER ZWINKER) ist ganz oben. Lasst sie doch mal von einem Neuling aufmachen^^


----------



## renschi81 (10. Oktober 2008)

Creciente schrieb:


> Was ich nicht getestet habe ist ob man als Geist (in einer Schlachtgruppe sein - draussen sterben - in die Instanz laufen) rein kommt.



Wenn in der Ini gestorben bist gehts, sonst steht dein Geist wieder am Friedhof wenn du die Instanz "betreten" willst.


----------



## fdauer (10. Oktober 2008)

Das der Dudu mit /mountspecial wenn er am Boden in Fluggestalt ist einen Salto vollführt...

und das es auch einen Befehl gibt, mit dem mann im Grunde kopfüber fliegen kann (animation bei anderen ist lustig, kurz kopfüber, dann wieder richtig rum dann wieder kopfüber). Befehl hat die maximale Beschränkung zum Tilt (oder pan, oder wies auch immer heißt) aufgehoben, wenn man z.b. direkt nach oben fliegt.


----------



## Lakor (10. Oktober 2008)

renschi81 schrieb:


> Wenn in der Ini gestorben bist gehts, sonst steht dein Geist wieder am Friedhof wenn du die Instanz "betreten" willst.



Wenn du es geschickt anstellst stehst du zwischen Tor (für das man den Schlüssel braucht) und Portal wenn du dich wiederbelebst. Das Prinzip klappt halt in allen Instanzen die den Key für eine Tür davor verlangen. (Kara, Scholo...)


----------



## warlord118 (10. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ich wusste bis gestern net das ich mit einem vollkommen blau equipten 70er Dudu doppelt soviel heile wie mit nem Full T6 Dudu auf nem Priv Server xP



mögest du auf ewig als bäumchen herumlaufen und über deine schandtat, die da wäre Priv Server zocken, nachzudenken. 

btt: ich wusste bis vor kurzem nicht, dass ich als Ingi ein flugmount basteln kann.


----------



## Xall13 (10. Oktober 2008)

ich wusste nicht das man einen salto fliegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch ohne Einfg./Entf. tasten.

weiß leider nicht mehr wie das geht.. irgend so welche konsolen befehle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alchiemist (10. Oktober 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Ich hab bis vor 2 monaten nicht gewusst das man im Sitzen, Knien und selbst im Liegen angeln kann.
> Und ich spiele jetzt schon 3 Jahre. (Zufall)



Man kann auch im Sitzen, Knien und selbst im Liegen Ruhesteinbenutzen:
Heißt für mich als Pala: Bubble, Hinsetzten, Ruhestein, Gegner auslachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edeoo (10. Oktober 2008)

is zwar schon länger her aber ich hab nach ca 2 jahren erst gemerkt das druiden flüche dispellen können und damals in MC hab ich mich immer gewundert warum 3 magier den ganzen raid so schnell entfluchen können xD (wobei ich selbst einer der magier war )


----------



## Webi (10. Oktober 2008)

Was aus der Anfangszeit:
Ich hab mich immer gewundert, dass ich Items teilweise nicht ins AH stellen konnte und habe sie an den Händler verkauft.
Bis ich dann merkte dass man sie reparieren muss :-)


----------



## Imladmorgul (10. Oktober 2008)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Das man mit einem 70er Hexer der Gebrechen geskillt, viele mobs in einer low inze zudotet und kurz vor ihrem ableben aus der inze rennt.
> So erhält der kleine Twink in der grp. volle EP. Als ob er sie alleine gekillt hätte.
> Unglaublich schnelle Lvl Anstiege sind so gewährleistet
> 
> ...



das muss entweder eine sehr sehr kleine instanz sein, dass du da wieder raus bist, bevor die mobs tot sind oder ein hexer mit sehr sehr wenig zauberschaden, der gerade so viel schaden macht, dass der mob trotzdem noch umfällt. ;-)


----------



## rofldiepofl (10. Oktober 2008)

dass die za id nach 3 tagen gelöscht wird und nich einmal in der woche xD


----------



## -PuRity- (10. Oktober 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Das war Ironie. Das gehörte damals zu der Kategorie: "Erzählen wir doch mal den dummen Leuten die hier das erste mal sind dass da oben eine Kiste ist und kein Böse Troll der dir nach 2 Schlägen das Leben aushaucht".
> 
> Die Hütte befindet sich am See vom dritten zum vierten Boss. Der Quest Mob steht so gesehen auf der zweiten Etage die "KISTE" (ZWINKER ZWINKER) ist ganz oben. Lasst sie doch mal von einem Neuling aufmachen^^



Mein erster Karazan-Raid damals, am zweiten Raidtag (damals brauchte man das noch, vor den ganzen nerfs und frischen 70ern): Schlachtzug steht kurz vorm Chess-Event. 
Mir wurde dann gesagt das gleich rechts ein wahnsinnig wichtiger Mob steht denn ich dringend verbannen muss, sonst geht der ganze Raid drauf und der Prinz ist bis zur nächsten ID nicht mehr angreifbar *lach*. War ein scheiß Gefühl, hatte echt Schiss den ganzen Raid zu versauen.
Um die Ecke stand natürlich der Konsortium-NPC bei dem man reppen kann, doch für 1,5 Sekunden hatte ich totale Panik weil meine Tab-Taste keinen Mob ausgewählt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

@Topic: Das mit der ZA ID weiß ich jetzt auch erst seit 2 Min oO


----------



## Te-Rax (10. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> GÖTTERDÄMMERUNG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ TE
> ...



Made my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (10. Oktober 2008)

Was mir erst während des Braufests klar geworden ist: Tauren und Nachtelfen sehen in Tiergestalt unterschiedlich aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war vorher davon ausgegangen, das die unterschiedlichen Aussehen unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten darstellen. 

Naja, ich habe in zwei Jahren WoW auch noch keinen Druiden auf dem Level gehabt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schinkenofdestruction (10. Oktober 2008)

weiß ich zwar schon länger aber trotzdem:Wenn man als Schurke zum Lebenregenerieren essen muss,klickt man wenn man beim Essen ist auf Verstohlenheit und man isst einfach weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is vorallem nützlich wenn man noch andere Mobs rumstehen hat die einen sonst gefährden könnten


----------



## Fumacilla (10. Oktober 2008)

pixler schrieb:


> ALs ich mich mal ins wow-pvp getümmel gestürzt hatte, musste ich voller entsetzen feststellen, das priester durch massenbannung in der lage sind mich aus meinem schönen eisblock zu zaubern. Das war mal was als ich mitten im bg wieder angrewifbar war -.-                           .... scheiß pvp ^^



geht auch mim normalen dispell - nur palabubbels brauchen die massenbannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich vor kurzem bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Toyuki schrieb:


> - das Carcharoth so unglaublich sexy ist
> 
> 
> (Ps: wer die versteckte Ironie findet darf sich freuen
> ...



Hab sie... hab sie.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte garnich wissen, dass er Locken hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Da es mir die meisten Ferals nicht glauben wollen, poste ich es einfach mal hier:

Rechtschaffene Waffenbeschichtung von der Daily bei der Zerschmetterten Sonne procct auch in Tierform!


----------



## fisker31 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele seit 2.5 jahren WoW und habe damals erst mit Lvl 70 in meinem 20 Karazhan Raid bemerkt das Tanks dafür da sind ide Aggro zu halten damit ich (heiler) nicht sterbe...*peinlich*


----------



## Anduris (12. Oktober 2008)

Dass jemand 36 Accounts hat und 36 Chars multiboxt. Das haut mich echt vom Hocker!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (12. Oktober 2008)

> ... "/mountspecial" ...



sowat gibs wirklich? o_O

mit welchen mounts geht das? gibs ne liste? bin ers heut abend wieder daheim >_<


----------



## ThoWeib (12. Oktober 2008)

Aitaro schrieb:


> mit welchen mounts geht das?


Ich würde sagen: mit allen. Zumindest der Netherdrache und der Netherrochen machen Theater, das sie ohne den Befehl nicht machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkgaara (12. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Dass jemand 36 Accounts hat und 36 Chars multiboxt. Das haut mich echt vom Hocker!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

echt krank der Typ


----------



## Raheema (12. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Habe nach knapp 3 Jahren Spielzeit herausbekommen, daß, wenn man Alt beim Händler gedrückt hält, einen kompletten Stack von dem betreffenden Item erhält...



phh ich auch nicht bis jetzt ^^ 




Ilunadin schrieb:


> Ich wusste bis vor kurzem nicht,dass  es in Garadar einen Portallehrer für Magier gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wo is denn Garadar ?


----------



## Fonia (12. Oktober 2008)

Alchiemist schrieb:


> Man kann auch im Sitzen, Knien und selbst im Liegen Ruhesteinbenutzen:
> Heißt für mich als Pala: Bubble, Hinsetzten, Ruhestein, Gegner auslachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dann von dem feind ausgelacht werden der dich im nächstbesten Gasthaus auf dich wartet und dich dort Abfängt =P


----------



## johnnyk2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Rolliphon schrieb:


> hö ? kenne ich garnicht ^^ link pls =)
> 
> mh..ich hab letzdens gemerkt, dass man mit ingi sehr gut urluft farmen kann
> 
> ...


wie das?


----------



## -Zirâ- (12. Oktober 2008)

johnnyk2 schrieb:


> wie das?



Partikelextrahierer und nach Nagrand die Wolken farmen


----------



## Dagnarus (12. Oktober 2008)

-Zirâ- schrieb:


> Partikelextrahierer und nach Nagrand die Wolken farmen



Die Wolken gibts nicht nur in Nagrad. Aber man holt immer unterschiedliche Sachen aus den Wolken (je nach Gebiet).


----------



## Vanitra (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man die Ogrila Prequest gemacht hat und dadurch die Oger in Schergrat neutral (also gelb) für denjenigen geworden sind kann man :

- mit /winken ihnen zuwinken, sie drehen sich dann um und winken zurück

- mit /brüllen sie anbrüllen und sie brüllen zurück

- mit /kuss ihnen einen Kuss zuwerfen, sie sagen dann "Au, ich nicht glauben wir zusammenpassen"

- mit /lachen sie auslachen und sie lachen zurück

- mit /tanzen mit ihnen tanzen und sie tanzen daraufhin auch mit

- mit /zeigen auf sie zeigen, sie kniehen sich dann hin und sagen "Was ich falsch gemacht, mein(e) König(in)?"


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Oktober 2008)

Nach 3 Jahren heute erst aufgefallen:

- Ruhestein kann auch im Sitzen verwendet werden
- Gegenüber Mobs, welche durch Stealth sehen können, besitzt man eine erhöhte Aggrorange, sofern man sich im Stealth befindet


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (24. Oktober 2008)

"was-ich-bis-vor-kurzem-nicht-gewusst-habe" ......

dass eine suche nach einem weißen item ohne levelbeschränkung, für das man 60g bezahlen würde

knapp 15000 zugriffe hier im forum verursacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXFoiXx (5. November 2008)

Das im Schattenlabyrinth im Raum vor dem vorletzten Boss ein Skellett die ganze Zeit oben Links am tanzen ist.


----------



## m@r1@n (14. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> - Ruhestein kann auch im Sitzen verwendet werden


sogar während des essens/trinkens
sieht sehr witzig aus

btt:
ich hab erst 2 wochen nach dem großen content patch gemerkt, dass:
a) ich 3 richturteile hab
b) ich mixologie beim alchi lehrer lernen kann


----------

